# warped fingerboard blank



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

My fingerboard and headstock veneer came in the mail today... the fingerboard has a bit of wonkiness to it, and the veneer is cupped... I think I can glue the veneer on and clamp it flat, and that should be fine I think... but how do you plane a twisted piece of wood to get it straight, and still be thick enough to use as a fingerboard. it is one of the ebony blanks from AM Wood specialty.
I hear ebony twists during shipping quite commonly, so there must be a relatively simple fix....right?
thanks


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i have flattened veneer using a steam iron then clamp it flat over night but you should be able to use it . so is the ebony just a fingerboard blank ? is it the right thickness now ? , if a finger board is bowed or warped a little it should not really matter if the board if fairly thin . your neck will be perfectly flat so when your board is glued is should be flat as well


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It probably got moist due to the excessive humidity we've been having lately. I would put the wood in a humidity controlled room (or box) on a flat surface with some weight on it and wait until it dries out a bit before working it. You'll have to waste a lot of material to joint (impossible to plane) out a twist.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

It's not down to thickness, I think it's 3/8" or so, so it does have a fair amount of room to come down in thickness...

How much weight are you talking? like a 1x12 combo guitar amp?


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

the veneer only has a slight cup to it, but does it make a difference which I side I clamp facing down? I'm thinking convex down, but I like the look of the grain better on that side...


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

what ever way you like the grain on the headstock veneer clamp it and glue it i have recently bought some of those i thought the were too thick .they were making my headstock too thick .so i planed them down a bit you will want your fingerboard down to 1/4" or less


----------

